# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  للمجانين فقط العاقل لا يدخل .. سمعتوا؟؟ العاقل لايدخل

## ولد الشيوخ

هلا وغلا
:
: 
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم :rolleyes:  
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
ماشاءالله
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
::
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
سلامتكم مافي شئ بس كنت بسوي إحصائيه عن عدد المجانين بالمنتدى
الي يدخل الموضوع على الاقل يكتب شكر
علشان نتعرف على هويته 
الزعل مرفوض 

عالعموم
اللي دخل صار مجنون :wink:  
بالعربي
راحت عليكم
البطل يعترف :cool:  
ويقول دخلت الموضوووووووووع..... 


تحياتي 
ولد الشيوخ

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا شكرا اشوه طلعت مجنون عالاقل لما اسوي اجراميات مايسجنوني ما اياخدو عليي خخخخخ*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## Ali03000

طلعت مجنون؟؟؟ باشلتنيسلبتاشمتنسيابكنشساينبماشتناسيمنبتا


ماليكم شغل... أنا مجنون...  :wavetowel2: 

مشكور وتسلم على إنك خليتنا مجانين... خخخخخخ

----------


## زهور الامل

شــــــــــكرا شــــــــــكرا شــــــــــــكرا 
يــــــــااااارب صرت *مجنووووونه* 
الحمدلله نعمة العقل راااااحت 
ولا على المجنون حرج 
هههههههههههههههه
ياللا نلعب ونخرب ونقوووول احنا مجااااانين 
مشكوور اخوي ع الجنون هههههههههههه
تقبل مروووري غـــــــفران

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

القلب المرح

ههههههههههههههه
ياعيني عليك يالقلب المرح انت اول مجنون 
ماشاء الله عليك عيني عليك بارده بس لااحسدك
بس تعال
مو تسوي بلاوي وتقول نجحت انا باختبار الجنون الا مسويه ولد الشيوخ
اي عاد يجو يسجنوني انا
<<< خاف على روحه


ali

خخخخخخخخخ
حركات ترا ياحلاتك وانت ثاني مجنون
بس ترا ثق بان لو حد غيري حاط الموضوع بجي ركضض على الموضوع
<<< ماينشره عليه
ههههههههههههههههههه


غفران

الله يغربل بليسك
شكلك بتخربي المنتدى اخر شي بتقولي مني بعد
خوش خوش رحنا فيهاااااااا
هههههههههههههههه
امزح مو تزعلو 
كلام الحق ماينزعل منه ها
ولو مجانين يعني عادي صح ؟
<<< بيكحلها عماها


مشكورين على الرد
ياحلوين


تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههااي 

ياويلي طلعت مجنـــوونه وكل هذا من ولد الشيوخ  :evil:   :evil:   :evil:   :evil:  


يسلمووو ولد الشيوووخ

يعطيك العـــافية

----------


## دمعة قلم

ولد الشيوخ بصراحه جبت فينا العيد اليوم ههههههههه مو معقول مشكور اخوي من كل قلبي ازحت كتمة الصدر مني اليوم  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## فرح

*يـــــــــااااااعلي* 
لحقوووو علي قبل لاصير مجنوووونه لالالالالالالالالالا
رااااحت علي دخلت واللي صار صااااااااار 
مجنووونه رسمي بشهااده من ولد الشيوخ 
استنى الشهاااااااده ؟!
عشااان اسووووي البلاوي ههههههههههههه
ولا احد يقدر يتكلم لاني مجنوووونه هههههه
يسلمووو ع الطرح اراااائع 
بنتظاااار الجديد داااائما 
فــــــــــــرح

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

حور العين


ههههههههههه
لاحول الله 
توك تدري انك مجنونه ..؟!
تدري كسرتي خاطري بقوه
خخخخخخخخخخخخ
اقصد احلى ونتي مجنونه ياحور
محد يحاسبك


دمعه قلم


العيد ؟ عاد اي عيد فيهم
<<< يخفف دمه
لاشكر على واجب اختي الكريمه
والحمد لله روحت عنك الزعل
يالله وين هديتي
<<< مادي هالولد
لا امزح خيوو يارب دوم مستانسه او مستانس 

فرح

صرتي مجنونه يااختي مايحتاج قبل لاتصيري
خخخخخخخخخخ
اي لاتخليها تدق ببالي اسوي لك شهاده رسميه اي عاد
<<< يسويها 
بس خوفك تسوي بلاوي وتطيح فيني 
اي ينخاف منك 


مشكورين يامجانين اقصد ياحلوين ع الرد
لاخلا ولاعدم


تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## دمعة قلم

العيد ؟ عاد اي عيد فيهم
<<< يخفف دمه
ممكن توضح أخوي معنا كلامك كيف يخفف دمه

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

> ولد الشيوخ بصراحه جبت فينا العيد اليوم ههههههههه مو معقول مشكور اخوي من كل قلبي ازحت كتمة الصدر مني اليوم تقبل تحياتي



 
بوضح يااخوي مدري يااختي 


مو انت قلت ان انا جبت فيك العيد فوق
انا استهبل اقول اي عيد فيهم :rolleyes:  
الفطر ولا الاضحى


<< يخفف دمه
يعني انا اسوي روحي خفيف دم :wink:  

 فهمت  ؟


تحياتي


ولد الشيوخ

----------


## محبه

خخخخخخخخخخخخ حلوه صارو مجانين ليش هاذي العبه ما تنقبل عطنا انذار قبل مانصير مجانين على الاقل نجهز خخخخخخخخخخخخحلوه يسلمو

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

محبه

ههههههههه
ولايهمك مابتنحسبي مجنونه
بس لو منتي مجنونه ليه دخلتي ها ها ها
مو قلت العاقل لايدخل له
بس الله يهديك

ولايهمك ياعاقله
يازينه العاقلين بعد

تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## فايزة

طلعت مجنونة

فايزة عضو جديد

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

شكراا 
بس اني مجنووونة من زمااان 
والحين اكثر واكثر
هههههههههههههههههه
يسلمــــــــو

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

فايزه 

مبروك ع الجنون
خخخخخخخخخخخخ
هدا ترحيب لك منا ولو
لاخلا ولاعدم


حنونه صغيره

حركااااااااات البنت
مجنونه من زمان ياسلام عليك
المهم زاد الجنون عندك وهذا المهم
لاخلا ولاعدم

تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ

صرت مجنونه

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

كل من ولد الشيوخ

لكن هين اوريك

مو مجنونه يحق لي اقتلك لأن ماعلى المجنون من حرج

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## صدى الأمواج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
و الله المجانين هدي الايام عيشين في راحه أكثر منه ...
ليش ما أكون زيهم و منهم ... 
أقولك شيء ما أتقول الى أحد ... :toung:  :toung: 


أني مجنونه من زمان و أدور على أي أحد أكون معي مجنون من زمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان ...


 :deh:   :deh:   :deh: 
الحمد لله أني لقيت ما أتمناه ....  

لازم كل من يدخل أبارك لي على الجنون ...

أحلى ما في هذا الجنون أن الزعيم المجانين و كبيرهم  :wink: (( ولد الشيوخ ...))    :wink:  
و أذا ما عندك مانع يا لزعيم أكون المساعد لك و اليد اليمين      ..
ألله أعوض أهلي على ما خسروه ... :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2: 

ملاحظه : متى نستلم الشهادة يا زعيم . :coool:  
ما أقبل بأقل من ممتاز من ألحين أقول لك ... :evil:   :evil:  
 لأطلع عليك أجناني  :angry:  :angry: ...
موووووووووووووووووووووووووه ومشكور ضحكتن أشوي و لا أتلومني على البوسه    ويش أسوي مجنونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ..
بي بي يا مجنانين ..
تحياتي   :   المجنونه بدري صدى الأمواج ..

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

اسيره الاحلام

هههههههههههههه
تعالي اقتليني يالله بشوف
<<< يتحدى

اقصد تمام تعالي جربي بسسس
دامك مجنونه ماعليك حرج


صدى الامواج

مبروك خيو ع الجنون
بس  انا مانا مجنون ها
وماجيت اركضضض ع الموضوع يوم قريت انه للمجانين
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


مساعدتي لابالله رحنا فيها
خلك بجنانك لحالك احسن
عشان تتميزي 


والشهاده

نظراً الى جنونك المفرط 
سوينا لك شهاده ع السريع لين مانشوف لنا وقت نسوي لك عدل




تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## حور الجنان

يوووو طلعت مجنونة ماعليه فيه نااس واجد مثلي < خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

حيا الله حور الجنان
اوه 
توك تدري انك مجنونه اقصد انك مو بس انتي مجنونه في غيرك واجد
هههههههههههههه
امزح لاتزعلي

يعطيك العافيه ع المرور
لاخلا ولاعدم

تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## سمراء

هههههههههههههه
ما كنت ادري انه مقلب
يعني اني الحين صرن مجنونة رسمي
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

بس تسلم وربي لا يحرمنا من مقالبك الحلوة
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

سمراء

هههههههههه
زين عيل انك دريتي الحين انه مقلب
اي مجنونه رسمي رسمي

بس تراك خوش بنيه شكلك 
مجنونه بس هادئه 

وتشكرينا بعد حركات
الله يخليك


تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هههههههههههههههههههه
انا قبل كنت شاكة بحالي 
بس الحين تأكدت 
يالله ماعلينا شره  كل شيء نسويه
هو مجرد دخولنا للموضوع 
قمة الجنون 

مشكور ولد الشيوخ 
طلعتنا على حقيقتنا
حقيقة مرة 
اهي اهي اهي 
ياربي الحين وين اخش نفسي 
اذا مشيت في الشارع الجهال بيلحقوني 
مجنونة مجنونة مجنونة 
بس حلو الوحدة تلعب على كيفها 
واولها واخرها مجنونة 
بس انا بعد  ابغي شهادة 
ومختومة بختم الدولة

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

نواره الدنيا

هههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله سوينا خير فيك يعني يوم أكدنا لك شي شاكه فيه
ريحناك بالعربي من تأنيب الضمير (لو سويتي شي جنون )


عاجبتك سالفه الجنون
والله خوفي تسويها وتقولي اه مالي شغل اني بنيه مجنونه  بالاخير
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
شهاده بنسوي لك بس مافيها ختم
يكفي انا مسويها يعني اكبر ختم ها
<<<< ياواثق

تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حاطة ايدي على خدي واستنى الشهادة 
بس ابيها شيء روعة

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

نواره الدنيا

يابنتي سويتها وخلصت
بس ان شاء الله تمشي الحال
وبسوي لك مره ثانيه اذا ماعجبتك لان الحين انا تعبان ومواصل 
خخخخخخخخخخ


ويعني ع السريع كلعاده وحتى صدى الامواج سويت لها بسرعه ماصارت مره حليوه
بس الا لك احسن من الا لها بوايد

بعد مجانين ويتشرطو بعد
خخخخخخخخخخخ




تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا والله 
عاشت ايدك 
روعة بجد

هههههههههههههههه
فرحانة اني صرت مجنونة بشهادة رسمية 

الحين اقعد الي في البيت كلهم عشان اوريهم الشهادة 
مجنونة وماعلي شرهه 
مو لو مو مو

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

نواره الدنيا

عاشت ايامك خيتو
وتسلمي يالغلا 

دوم فرحك يامجنونه مو يوم
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ماعليك شره يابنت الناس
بتقعديهم عاد !

الله يهديك بس



مجنونة وماعلي شرهه 
مو لو مو مو

الجواب ( مو) يانواره
ههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## العجمية

من وين عرفتوا اني مجنونة و مو بس في البيت حتى في المدرسة احلة شي العقرة هههههههههههههه

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

ههههههههههههه
الله يعينك عيل

مشكوره ع الرد
لاخلا ولاعدم

تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## بريط

هههه
يسلموو على الموضوع

----------


## أخت القمر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فدييييييييت المجانين ياكثرهم

الله يزيدهم

يسمنووو ويسلم هالديات

----------


## بائعة الورد

شوف أنا اعقل المجانين وعلشان كذا خلنا نتفاهم اولآ:الأحصائيه بتعتك تكتبها بسمي ثانيآ:الشهادات لاصحابك المجانين انا المسئوله عنهم ومفيش وسطات الي دخل الاول هو الاخير مالكم دخل انا حر وسلام لحلى مجانين **المدير بتاعكم**مشكورأختك المجنونه المزيونه بائعة الورد***

----------

